# Fat rolls vs. big belly



## SwedishBBW (Jun 10, 2006)

*
What is sexier and more exciting?

A big belly or lots of fat rolls?*


----------



## blargolis (Jun 10, 2006)

I love big bellies AND rolls. My last girlfriend was enormous and I miss her. She had an 80" belly and gigantic rolls of fat on her back and her front. She would rub her front rolls while eating. She left me because I was too thin! Sigh. I sure miss her.


----------



## GPL (Jun 10, 2006)

blargolis said:


> I love big bellies AND rolls. My last girlfriend was enormous and I miss her. She had an 80" belly and gigantic rolls of fat on her back and her front. She would rub her front rolls while eating. She left me because I was too thin! Sigh. I sure miss her.




Sorry to hear this Blargolis 
Hope you find another SSBBWcutie soon, but I guess those 80 inches are not that easy to find again on another sweet girl.

Well Sara,
I love one huge belly, may be very flabby and soft, but above more rolls for sure!

GPL.


----------



## blargolis (Jun 10, 2006)

*GPL* --- hey I always have the Interwebs! So many big bellies, so little time. Yeeehehehehe!


----------



## Skinny1 (Jun 10, 2006)

I must say that many FA's crave the sight of a full, round belly. Thin women can have other features, but NEVER anything as sensual as a big belly!


----------



## vega72 (Jun 10, 2006)

Skinny1 said:


> I must say that many FA's crave the sight of a full, round belly. Thin women can have other features, but NEVER anything as sensual as a big belly!


I agree, but my girlfriend is about 240 and has a big belly AND rolls...and I'm not sure which I like more....the answer is both! I used to go for the full, very round belly, but since I met my girlfriend, i like that, and the old 'double belly foldover'..lol


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> *
> What is sexier and more exciting?
> 
> A big belly or lots of fat rolls?*


 Yes, both, please. Big fat belly rolls. Yum. Or one big belly, that's good, too. Or both, side by side. Oh my, now I'm getting excited.


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*"It's all good"

 *


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> What is sexier and more exciting?
> A big belly or lots of fat rolls?



I think that also dependents on how you feel about it yourself. If you feel attractive, you'll behave like that, and it shows. I think that is a bigger factor in being sexy. 

For me, the "hug factor" is most important. I love it when a woman is sensitive to being touched and hugged, and really enjoys that. And the beautiful softness of a BBW increases that hug factor I think.


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 11, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I think that also dependents on how you feel about it yourself. If you feel attractive, you'll behave like that, and it shows. I think that is a bigger factor in being sexy.
> 
> For me, the "hug factor" is most important. I love it when a woman is sensitive to being touched and hugged, and really enjoys that. And the beautiful softness of a BBW increases that hug factor I think.




But you can't hug a picture. 
So what is the most exciting in pictures?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 11, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> But you can't hug a picture.
> So what is the most exciting in pictures?



I'm afraid every guy here will give you a different answer, our preferences are not very similar. Luckily actually, a universal taste would be so boring.

When I look at a picture of a woman I find attractive, in my imagination I do feel her hugging me. So I look at the expression of her eyes, is she a little romantic, I like that. And euhm, well, I like softness. I love soft upperarms (squeezing my head), a soft belly (against mine), round knees, soft tighs. Maybe I'm a little crazy..


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Oh my, now I'm getting excited.


yeah? pls post pix, thx.


----------



## elggij (Jun 11, 2006)

I love it all


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 11, 2006)

vega72 said:


> I agree, but my girlfriend is about 240 and has a big belly AND rolls...and I'm not sure which I like more....the answer is both! I used to go for the full, very round belly, but since I met my girlfriend, i like that, and the old 'double belly foldover'..lol



My fiancee is somewhere around 350 and has that going on too 

I also used to prefer the round belly, but since I met Carla I prefer the rolls 

=Divals


----------



## maximus (Jun 13, 2006)

A big belly like yours, Sara, is the most exciting! When are you going to post your new pics? I´m very curious of your new hairstyle. And I hope you have gained some weight too.
Fat hugs/Lasse


----------



## doctorx (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd have to lean towards the big belly, however, its all good.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 14, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I think that also dependents on how you feel about it yourself. If you feel attractive, you'll behave like that, and it shows. I think that is a bigger factor in being sexy.
> 
> For me, the "hug factor" is most important. I love it when a woman is sensitive to being touched and hugged, and really enjoys that. And the beautiful softness of a BBW increases that hug factor I think.



Mr. GeorgeNL -

I have to admit that I am one of those lucky fellows who doesn't have to choose between which and what. My lady is a veritable "hug factor-y"! But, when you say, "if you feel attractive . . ." and, well, all of your quote, clearly, you are a man of experience and perception. And I would add that anyone feels most attractive when they know that they are loved.

The most wonderful thing about hugging my gal, wherever and however I hug her (or she, me) is the feeling of mutual love and acceptance, as she relaxes into my arms (or v.v.) - an acceptance of each other, from our outer bodies to the core of our being. 

We here on these boards are lucky folks, knowing what it's like to hug real people with real bodies and souls - not the cookie cutter images which we are told to believe are the ideal.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 14, 2006)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Mr. GeorgeNL -
> I have to admit that I am one of those lucky fellows who doesn't have to choose between which and what. My lady is a veritable "hug factor-y"! But, when you say, "if you feel attractive . . ." and, well, all of your quote, clearly, you are a man of experience and perception. And I would add that anyone feels most attractive when they know that they are loved.



Yes, at the university we had a very huggable bbw secretary who spoiled us young engineers with wonderful hugs. That is, the few of us, of whom she knew that really enjoyed hugs. The best moments I remember were her surprise hugs, when she tiptoed behind you, and suddenly wrapped her arms around you. 
Since that time, I seem to be a little addicted. It's months ago, I had my last hug, so now I'm shaking on my legs like a junky, really needing one now.


----------



## Brent Righteous (Jun 14, 2006)

How about big belly with a roll line perfectly placed at the bellybutton.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 15, 2006)

I prefer one creamy, lucious dome of supple flesh. 

Er, I mean, big belly.


----------



## unicks (Jun 16, 2006)

Difficult to choose between the two... when I met my girlfriend she had the belly split at the belly button with a deep "inny", now days her belly seems quite larger and that line is basically gone... you can push your forearm paralel into where it was when she is laying on her back and it returns... or something tight aroung her waist brings back that sexy roll... a picture is worth a thousand words... hmmm... maybe I could ask her?

salut!

Unicks


----------



## NYSquashee (Jun 18, 2006)

I think it just depends on the woman. I've seen plenty of girls who had amazing bodies, made everso more sexy by their fat rolls, however the same goes for many other women with their large fat belly.


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 18, 2006)

Do I have just a fat belly or any fat roll?  

(My pics are on my site if anyone want to comment on if I have rolls or just stomach)


----------



## doctorx (Jun 18, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> Do I have just a fat belly or any fat roll?
> 
> (My pics are on my site if anyone want to comment on if I have rolls or just stomach)



Since you asked, I'd say you have more of a belly with maybe the beginings of a roll.


----------



## maximus (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you´ve got the most wonderful belly! 
Like your pictures at home at your mom´s house. You´ve got so big fat white thighs on these pictures. And the belly is peeking out - beautiful Sara!


----------



## sampov01 (Jun 20, 2006)

Big soft hanging belly.


----------



## Orchidlover (Jun 20, 2006)

SwedishBBW said:


> Do I have just a fat belly or any fat roll?
> 
> (My pics are on my site if anyone want to comment on if I have rolls or just stomach)




I think you have a lovely big round belly, but also a fat roll above it under your breasts going around your back. I have more the rolls thing going on, split at the belly button, but wish my belly was more like yours with a cute belly button showing!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 21, 2006)

a good mix of both i tihnk


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 22, 2006)

Both,though most importantly to me is her self love and confidence.
There are frustrated lovers who cannot enjoy showering and lathering rolls and a bulging belly due to issues their partner has, not being able to view tightly worn clothes even in private as well.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

Well I hope that both are because, I have both...LOL
And I want to believe that all of me..every pound is considered sexy.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd say both, though it'd depend on the girl herself.

Hey, copping out _is_ easy!


----------

